# Previsão e Seguimento de Furacões (Atlântico 2019)



## Afgdr (25 Ago 2019 às 00:47)

A época de furacões no Atlântico iniciou-se oficialmente no dia 1 de junho e termina no dia 30 de novembro.


*Nomes dos Furacões Época  2019
*
Andrea | Barry | Chantal | Dorian | Erin | Fernand | Gabrielle | Humberto | Imelda | Jerry
Karen | Lorenzo | Melissa | Nestor | Olga | Pablo | Rebekah | Sebastien | Tanya | Van | Wendy​*

Links úteis*

*Entidade responsável pelos avisos no Atlântico:*
NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)

*Imagens de Satélite*
NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA Atlantic and Caribbean Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS RealTime
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones
EUMETSAT Airmass
NASA Interactive Global Geostationary Weather Satellite Images

*Modelos Meteorológicos*
NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
Tropical Cyclone Model Guidance
NOAA ESRL Tropical Cyclone Tracks from Ensemble Models
ECMWF Tropical
ECMWF
SFWMD Hurricane Models Plots
FSU Phase Diagrams
PSU E-Wall Tropical
SFWMD Model Plots


*Outros Dados*
Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
SSMI/AMSRE-derived Total Precipitable Water - North Atlantic
Current Observations Across the Caribbean
GOES-East Wind Shear Analysis
Surface Wind Analysis
WAVETRAK - Tropical Wave Tracking
QuikSCAT Storm Page
ASCAT Storm Page
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
Reynolds SST Anomaly
Operational SST Anomaly Charts
Maximum Potential Hurricane Intensity
NOAA Dvorak
National Data Buoy Center
NHC Aircraft Reconnaissance
NHC TAFB Forecasts and Analyses
Saharan Air Layer Analysis

*Radares Meteorológicos*
Aruba
Bahamas
Belize
Bermuda
Cuba
EUA Nexrad
EUA WU Nexrad
Martinica
México
Panamá
Porto Rico
Republica Dominicana

*
Serviços Nacionais ou Regionais de Meteorologia*
Antígua e Barbuda
Barbados
Belize
Bermudas
Cabo Verde
Ilhas Caimão
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
El Salvador
EUA
Guatemala
Guiana Francesa
Antilhas Francesas
Jamaica
Antilhas Neerlandesas e Aruba
México
Nicarágua
Panamá
Portugal
República Dominicana
Santa Lúcia
Suriname
Venezuela


*Ferramentas*
Pressure and Wind Conversion Tool
Experimental Reconnaissance Decoder
Layer Google Earth Reconnaissance


*Climatologia*

*Época*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Oceano Atlântico começa, oficialmente, no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro. Estas são as datas oficiais, no entanto, por vezes, há anos com exceções.

*
Origem e Trajetos (1851-2017)*








*Pico*

O pico estatístico da época é o dia 10 de Setembro.







*N.º Médio Cumulativo de Sistemas no Atlântico por Ano (1966-2009)*







*N.º Médio de Ciclones Tropicais por Meses (1851-2017)
*










*Origem e Trajetos por Meses*
A atividade no Atlântico varia ao longo de toda a época. Apesar de o Oceano Alântico não estar ativo da mesma forma ao longo dos meses, há um padrão geral, representado nas seguintes imagens.

*Junho*







*Julho*







*Agosto*







*Setembro*







*Outubro*







*Novembro*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Ago 2019 às 00:55)

hurricane disse:


> Este nao existem furacoes no Atlantico?


https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/

Temos agora 2 tempestades tropicais, mas comparando com outros anos, este ano está muito fraquinho.  Talvez lá para meio de setembro.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Ago 2019 às 01:46)

Estão a ser monitorizadas 3 áreas no Atlântico: a TT Dorian e 2 Invest (90L e 98L).








*Invest 98L*

Tem 70% de probabilidade de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h (90% em 5 dias).



> 1. A trough of low pressure extending from the coast of south-central
> Florida northeastward over the western Atlantic for a few hundred
> miles continues to produce a large area of disorganized showers and
> thunderstorms. Environmental conditions appear conducive for
> ...




*00h25 UTC

*




*





Invest 90L
*
Tem uma probabilidade de 0% de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h/120h.



> 2. Satellite and surface observations show that the trough of low
> pressure over the far northwestern Gulf of Mexico has moved inland
> over the Upper Texas coast and western Louisiana. Although further
> development of this system is not expected, it will likely bring
> ...




*00h25 UTC

*


----------



## Afgdr (25 Ago 2019 às 11:47)

Na manhã de hoje, o panorama no Atlântico é este: 1 TT e 1 área sob vigilância (Invest 98L), com 60% de probabilidade de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h.







*Invest 98L
*
1. Showers and thunderstorms remain disorganized in association with a
trough of low pressure that extends from south-central Florida
northeastward over the western Atlantic for a few hundred
miles. Environmental conditions appear conducive for gradual
development, and a tropical or subtropical depression is likely to
form within the next few days while the system moves northeastward
offshore of the southeastern United States. Interests along the
coasts of South and North Carolina should continue to monitor the
progress of this system. An Air Force Reserve Hurricane Hunter
aircraft is scheduled to investigate the disturbance later today, if
necessary.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...medium...60 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...80 percent.


*Aspeto às 10h00 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (25 Ago 2019 às 19:03)

O Invest 98L tem agora 70% de se tornar um ciclone tropical/subtropical nas próximas 48h.




> *1.* Recent satellite wind data indicate that the circulation of an
> elongated low pressure area centered about 350 miles south-southwest
> of Cape Hatteras, North Carolina, has become a little better
> defined. While the associated shower and thunderstorm activity is
> ...






*17h51 UTC
*


----------



## Afgdr (26 Ago 2019 às 12:56)

Neste momento, é esta a atividade no Atlântico: 1 TT (Dorian) e 1 Invest (98L).








*Invest 98L
*
Há uma probabilidade de 80% de se formar um ciclone tropical/subtropical nas próximas 48h/120h.


*1. *An elongated area of low pressure centered about 280 miles
south-southeast of Cape Hatteras, North Carolina has become a
little better organized this morning. Environmental conditions
appear conducive for gradual development, and a tropical or
subtropical cyclone is likely to form today or Tuesday while the
system moves slowly northeastward well offshore of the southeastern
United States. Interests along the coasts of South and North
Carolina should continue to monitor the progress of this system. An
Air Force Reserve Hurricane Hunter aircraft is scheduled to
investigate the system later today, if necessary.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...high...80 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...80 percent.



*11h41*


----------



## Afgdr (27 Ago 2019 às 03:28)

O Invest 98L tornou-se a Depressão Tropical Seis (DT6).

O acompanhamento é feito agora em https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/depressao-tropical-seis-atlantico-2019-al06.10102/ .


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2019 às 17:10)

hurricane disse:


> Este nao existem furacoes no Atlantico?



A fase mais activa da temporada está a começar morna. Neste momento temos dois sistemas o ERIN eo DORIAN, sendo que o ERIN já perdeu as caraterísticas tropicais e o DORIAN pode ainda ser um problema para a Florida e Bahamas.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Ago 2019 às 14:29)

Está sob vigilância uma nova área no Atlântico, com uma probabilidade de 0% de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48 horas, aumentando para 30% em 5 dias.


*1.* A tropical wave is moving westward from the coast of Africa.
Some development of this system is possible early next week over
the eastern and central tropical Atlantic.
** Formation chance through 48 hours...low...near 0 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...low...30 percent.






*


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2019 às 03:49)

As atenções estão centradas, agora, no Dorian, mas há que ir acompanhando, também, as outras áreas que estão a ser investigadas pelo NHC.

Neste momento, o panorama no Atlântico é este: 1 furacão (Dorian - furacão cat 5) e 3 áreas sob vigilância.









*Invest 91L*

Uma área localizada a cerca de 160 km WSW das ilhas de Cabo Verde tem uma probabilidade média (60%) de se tornar ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h e alta (80%) em 5 dias.


*1.* An area of low pressure located about 100 miles west-southwest of
the Cabo Verde Islands is producing a large area of showers and
thunderstorms. This system is gradually becoming better organized,
and environmental conditions appear conducive for additional
development during the next several days. A tropical depression is
likely to form by the middle of the week while the system moves
generally northwestward across the eastern tropical Atlantic Ocean.
Heavy rainfall is possible over portions of the southern Cabo Verde
Islands during the next day or two, and interests on those islands
should monitor the progress of this system.
** Formation chance through 48 hours...medium...60 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...80 percent.*


*02h35 UTC*










Outra área, no Golfo do México, tem uma probabilidade de 20% de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h e de 40% em 5 dias.

*2.* A broad area of low pressure is located over the south-central
Gulf of Mexico. This disturbance continues to produce widespread
disorganized showers and a few thunderstorms. Some gradual
development of this system is possible during the next few days
while it moves slowly westward across the southern and southwestern
Gulf of Mexico toward the coast of Mexico.
** Formation chance through 48 hours...low...20 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...40 percent.*



Outra área localizada a SSE da Bermuda tem 10% de probabilidade de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h e 30% em 5 dias.

*3.* A trough of low pressure is located several hundred miles
south-southeast of Bermuda. Although the associated shower and
thunderstorm activity is showing some signs of organization, the
system does not currently have a closed surface circulation. Some
gradual development of this disturbance is possible during the next
few days while it moves slowly northward or north-northwestward.
** Formation chance through 48 hours...low...10 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...low...30 percent.*


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2019 às 12:47)

Este era o cenário no Atlântico esta manhã:







O NHC está a monitorizar o Furacão Dorian e a vigiar outras 4 áreas.

*
Invest 91L - 240 km SSW de Cabo Verde*

A probabilidade de se formar um ciclone tropical em 48h aumentou, estando, neste momento, nos 80%. Em 5 dias, a probabilidade de formação é a mesma.

O próximo nome da lista é Fernand.




> *1.* Recent satellite-derived surface wind data indicate that the low
> pressure system located about 150 miles west-southwest of the Cabo
> Verde Islands has become better defined. Shower and thunderstorm
> activity is beginning to show signs of organization, and
> ...




*11h25 UTC*









*Golfo do México
*
Esta área tem uma probabilidade de se tornar um ciclone tropical de 30% em 48h (50% em 120h).



> *2.* A broad area of low pressure located over the south-central Gulf of
> Mexico continues to produce widespread cloudiness and disorganized
> showers and thunderstorms. Some gradual development of this system
> is possible during the next few days while the low moves slowly
> ...




*11h25 UTC




*



*Invest 92L - SSE Bermuda*

Tem 30% de probabilidade de se tornar um ciclone tropical em 48h (50% em 5 dias).

*



			3.
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> A trough of low pressure is located several hundred miles
> south-southeast of Bermuda. Shower and thunderstorm activity has
> increased since yesterday and has also become better organized this
> morning. Gradual development of this system is possible during
> ...




*11h25 UTC




*




Outra área perto de Cabo Verde tem uma probabilidade de 0% de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h (20% em 5 dias).




> *4. *A tropical wave is forecast to emerge over the far eastern tropical
> Atlantic between Africa and the Cabo Verde Islands by the end of the
> week. Some gradual development of this disturbance will be possible
> over the weekend while it moves westward to west-northwestward.
> ...



*11h25 UTC
*


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2019 às 18:18)

Ui, veio Setembro e parece que disparou tudo...


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2019 às 21:04)

O NHC está a monitorizar 3 áreas, para além do Furacão Dorian e da recém-formada Tempestade Tropical Fernand.







*Invest 91L* - 90% de probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical em 48h/5 dias

Deverá formar-se, ainda hoje ou amanhã, uma depressão tropical a W de Cabo Verde.



> 1. An area of low pressure located a few hundred miles west of the Cabo
> Verde Islands continues to exhibit a broad circulation. Any
> significant increase in thunderstorms would contribute to the
> formation of a tropical depression.
> ...




*19h45 UTC*














*Invest 92L *- 50% de probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical em 48h/5 dias

Esta área, localizada a S da Bermuda, tem uma probabilidade média de evoluir para ciclone tropical.



> *2.* Showers and thunderstorms associated with a trough of low pressure,
> located several hundred miles south of Bermuda were showing some
> signs of organization. Development of this disturbance is possible
> during the next couple of days while it moves northward. Interests
> ...




*19h45 UTC*











> 3. tropical wave is forecast to emerge over the far eastern tropical
> Atlantic between Africa and the Cabo Verde Islands by Thursday.
> Environmental conditions are forecast to be conducive for
> development and a tropical depression is likely to form by late this
> ...



Probabilidade de 0% de formação de ciclone tropical em 48h / 70% em 5 dias


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2019 às 22:01)

O Invest 91L tornou-se a Depressão Tropical 8.

Tópico de acompanhamento: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/depressao-tropical-oito-atlantico-2019-al08.10118/


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2019 às 01:31)

O Atlântico está bastante ativo e aproxima-se o pico estatístico da época, o dia 10 de setembro.

Neste momento, o NHC está a monitorizar um furacão cat 2 (Dorian), uma tempestade tropical (Gabrielle), uma depressão tropical em dissipação (Fernand) e outras 2 áreas com potencial para se tornarem ciclones tropicais.









*Invest 92L
*
60% de probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h-120h (probabilidade média)



> *1.* A small area of low pressure located about 150 miles northeast of
> Bermuda has become a little better defined today, but the
> thunderstorm activity remains disorganized. Further development
> of this disturbance is possible, and a tropical depression could
> ...




*00h15 UTC
*








*Área no Atlântico Leste*

0% de probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h (probabilidade baixa); 50% em 120h (probabilidade média)



> *2.* A tropical wave along the coast of Africa is forecast to emerge
> over the eastern Atlantic later today. Environmental conditions
> appear to be conducive for some slow development late this week,
> and this system has the potential to become a tropical depression
> ...




*00h15 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2019 às 01:49)

Estão a ser vigiadas 3 áreas no Atlântico, para além da TT Gabrielle.









*Invest 94L - Área a E das Pequenas Antilhas

00h35 UTC





*

Tem 20% de probabilidade de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h / 30% em 120h.
*




			1.
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> A weak area of low pressure, associated with a tropical wave,
> located more than 900 miles east of the Lesser Antilles continues
> to produce disorganized showers and thunderstorms. Some slow
> development of this system is possible during the next few days
> ...












*Área a N da Ilha Hispaniola*

Probabilidade de 0% de formação de ciclone tropical em 48h / 20% em 120h

*



			2.
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> A surface trough interacting with an upper-level low is producing
> disorganized showers and thunderstorms from the north coast of
> Hispaniola northward over the southwestern Atlantic for a few
> hundred miles. Little, if any, development of this disturbance is
> ...












*Área a W de África
*
Probabilidade de 0% de formação de ciclone tropical em 48h / 20% em 120h



> *3.* A tropical wave located just off the west coast of Africa is
> expected to move quickly westward during the next several days.
> Some slow development is possible late this week and over the
> weekend when the system is several hundred miles east of the
> ...


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2019 às 20:50)

> Tropical cyclone activity during August was near average for the Atlantic basin, with three named storms forming during the month and one of them, Dorian, becoming a major hurricane. Based on a 30-year climatology (1981-2010), three named storms typically form in the basin in August, with one or two of them becoming hurricanes, and one of them becoming a major hurricane.
> 
> In terms of Accumulated Cyclone Energy (ACE), which measures the combined strength and duration of tropical storms and hurricanes, activity in the Atlantic basin so far in 2019 is near normal.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2019 às 23:53)

Hoje, dia 10 de setembro, é o pico climatológico da época de furacões.








*



			This week is the statistical peak of the Atlantic hurricane season: When the Atlantic has had the most hurricanes and named storms over the course of history.
		
Clique para expandir...





			But this seasonal peak isn't simply useless statistics. It illustrates that this is the time of year when conditions are most optimal for the development of tropical storms and hurricanes.
		
Clique para expandir...





			There's an overlap of favorable factors in early-mid September, including ocean water reaching its highest temperature, the atmosphere's ability to generate thunderstorms hitting its peak, hostile shearing winds declining to a minimum and a parade of disturbances known as tropical waves acting as seeds for development that, while peaking in July, are numerous in September.
		
Clique para expandir...

*
*Fonte:* The Weather Channel (link)




Este é um gráfico interessante, que relaciona as SSTs e o Windshear observados ao longo dos meses do ano e a nomeação dos sistemas tropicais.


*Relação SSTs e Wind Shear & Sistemas Tropicais Nomeados*






*Fonte:* Michael Lowry via Twitter (link do tweet)


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2019 às 17:03)

Duas áreas no Atlântico estão a ser observadas pelo NHC.







*Invest 95L (perto das Bahamas centrais e do SE)*

Tem 70% probabilidade de evoluir para depressão tropical/tempestade tropical nas próximas 48h / 80% nas próximas 120h.



> *1.* Satellite images indicate that the area of disturbed weather over
> the central and southeastern Bahamas is gradually becoming better
> organized while surface pressures are falling in the area.
> Conditions are becoming favorable for a tropical depression or a
> ...



*15h25 UTC*








As Bahamas e o estado da Flórida, recentemente afetados pelo Dorian, estão na área de trajetória possível deste futuro sistema tropical.









*Onda tropical a W de Cabo Verde*

Tem 0% probabilidade de evoluir para ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h / 40% nas próximas 120h.



> *2.* A tropical wave located several hundred miles west of the Cabo
> Verde Islands is producing disorganized showers and thunderstorms.
> Conditions appear conducive for development, and a tropical
> depression could form early next week while the system moves
> ...



*15h25 UTC
*


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2019 às 00:31)

O Invest 95L está agora classificado como "Potencial Ciclone Tropical Nove". Deverá formar-se um ciclone tropical em 1/2 dias.

Apresenta uma probabilidade elevada (70% / 80%) de evoluir para ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h e 120h, respetivamente.

*Situação atual:*
Movimento: NW a 8 mph (13 km/h)
Intensidade: 30 mph (48 km/h)
Pressão mínima central: 1008 hPa


*23h10 UTC*














A rota prevista pelo NHC aponta para a passagem deste sistema pelas Bahamas de NW e pela Costa Leste da Flórida.








Por enquanto, não se prevê um desenvolvimento muito significativo deste sistema, esperando-se um pico de intensidade de 50 mph (80 km/h) no dia 14.

*



			FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> INIT 12/2100Z 23.7N 74.8W 25 KT 30 MPH...POTENTIAL TROP CYCLONE
> 12H 13/0600Z 24.5N 76.0W 25 KT 30 MPH
> 24H 13/1800Z 25.5N 77.2W 30 KT 35 MPH...TROPICAL CYCLONE
> 36H 14/0600Z 26.5N 78.9W 40 KT 45 MPH
> ...





Foi ativado um aviso de tempestade tropical para as Bahamas de Noroeste, exceto para a Ilha de Andros, ilhas recentemente fustigadas pelo Furacão Dorian.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2019 às 03:09)

O PCT9 está estacionário com a mesma intensidade - 30 mph.

Brevemente, deverá formar-se um ciclone tropical. Aumentou  para 80% / 90% a probabilidade de o sistema se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h / 120h, respetivamente.




Vários modelos apontam para um landfall da perturbação nalgumas ilhas das Bahamas e/ou na Costa Leste da Flórida.

*Run das 00z*









Quase todos os modelos colocam a perturbação a atingir a categoria de tempestade tropical. Apenas 1 coloca o sistema a chegar à categoria de furacão.

*Run das 00z*


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2019 às 14:14)

Muito cedo para saber se a perturbação/ciclone tropical se aproximará dos Açores.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2019 às 17:16)

Será interessante ver a saída das 12z do IFS. Possível que passe a oeste dos Açores em processo de transição.

Não se pode ainda excluir uma passagem próxima das ilhas.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2019 às 19:44)

Orion disse:


> Será interessante ver a saída das 12z do IFS.








Alguma incerteza na posição e intensidade do anticiclone a 144h que determinarão o trajeto do provável CT.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2019 às 00:13)

A recém-formada DT9 passa a ser acompanhada em: 
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/depressao-tropical-nove-atlantico-2019-al09.10122/ .


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2019 às 02:56)

Neste momento, a situação no Atlântico é esta: 1 depressão tropical (DT 9) e outras 3 áreas com potencial para se tornarem ciclones tropicais.







*Onda tropical a E das Pequenas Antilhas (Invest 96L):* probabilidade baixa de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h/120h (10% / 30%, respetivamente)



> *1. *A fast-moving tropical wave is located about 1100 miles east of the
> Lesser Antilles. This system is producing limited shower activity
> and only gradual development is anticipated during the next couple
> of days while the wave moves quickly westward across the tropical
> ...




*01h25 UTC*











*Onda tropical a SW de Cabo Verde: *probabilidade baixa de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h (10%); média nas próximas 120h (50%)



> *2. *Another tropical wave is located about 600 miles southwest of the
> Cabo Verde Islands. Gradual development of this system is possible
> during the next several days, and a tropical depression
> could form early next week while it moves westward across the
> ...




*01h25 UTC*









*Área a WSW de Cabo Verde, entre as duas ondas tropicais: *probabilidade baixa de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h/120h (10% / 20%, respetivamente)



> *3.* An area of disturbed weather has developed between two tropical
> waves, about 1000 miles west-southwest of the Cabo Verde Islands.
> This disturbance may merge with a tropical wave approaching from
> the east over the weekend. However, some development of this system
> ...




*01h25 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2019 às 02:43)

Estão sob observação 2 áreas, para além do Humberto.








*Invest 97L:
- *probabilidade baixa (30%) de evoluir para ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h; elevada (80%) nas próximas 120h




> *1.* A small low pressure system is producing an area of disorganized
> showers and thunderstorms over the east-central tropical
> Atlantic. Slow development is possible during the next day or
> two, but environmental conditions are forecast to become more
> ...









*01h25 UTC*










*Área no Golfo do México:
- *probabilidade baixa (10%) de evoluir para ciclone tropical nas próximas 48-120h




> *2*. A broad area of disorganized showers and thunderstorms over the
> central and eastern Gulf of Mexico is associated with an upper-level
> low and a weak surface trough. Some slight development of this
> system is possible during the next couple of days while it moves
> ...









*01h25 UTC
*


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2019 às 15:23)

O próximo CT a ser nomeado deverá ter origem no Invest97L.

Tendo em conta a localização aproximada da perturbação, não há registos, na era moderna, de aproximações relevantes aos Açores. Mas dali, de vez em quando, há ciclones com percursos menos ortodoxos:


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2019 às 15:35)

Está quase o aniversário do Ophelia dos Açores. 6 anos antes também passou um Ophelia ainda mais intenso (120 nós vs 100 nós) ao largo da Bermuda.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2019 às 15:36)

2 Invest no Atlântico neste momento: 97L e 98L.









*Invest 97L*

Probabilidade elevada (90%) de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h-120h



> *1*. A small low pressure system is located about 1000 miles east of the
> Lesser Antilles. The associated shower and thunderstorm activity has
> increased and become a little better organized this morning, and
> conditions are expected to be conducive for the formation of a
> ...




*14h15 UTC*








*Invest 98L*

Probabilidade baixa (30%) de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h-120h



> *2.* Shower activity associated with a broad area of low pressure located
> over the northwestern Gulf of Mexico near the central Texas coast
> has changed little in organization. However, some slight development
> is still possible before the system moves inland along the
> ...




*14h15 UTC



*


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2019 às 15:44)

Afgdr disse:


> *Invest 97L*
> 
> Probabilidade elevada (90%) de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h-120h



Daqui a pouco (+-15h UTC) será a DT TEN.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2019 às 19:27)

Hoje, está a ocorrer bastante atividade tropical no Atlântico.










O Invest 97L tornou-se a DT 10. 

Tópico de seguimento: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/depressao-tropical-dez-atlantico-2019-al10.10124/



O Invest 98L tornou-se a Tempestade Tropical Imelda.

Tópico de seguimento: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestade-tropical-imelda-atlantico-2019-al11.10125/




Por outro lado, outra área no Atlântico está a ser observada, com uma probabilidade baixa de se tornar ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h e 120h (0% e 20%, respetivamente).




> *1.* A tropical wave is forecast to move off of the west coast of Africa
> on Thursday. Some gradual development will be possible over the
> weekend while the system moves generally westward at 10 to 15 mph.
> ** Formation chance through 48 hours...low...near 0 percent.
> * Formation chance through 5 days...low...20 percent.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2019 às 20:03)

Afgdr disse:


> 2 Invest no Atlântico neste momento: 97L e 98L.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terem uma probabilidade baixa de 30% e passado 2 horas esse sistema tem nome é mesmo para rir.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2019 às 20:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Terem uma probabilidade baixa de 30% e passado 2 horas esse sistema tem nome é mesmo para rir.




Entretanto, a probabilidade tinha aumentado para 50%, mas mesmo assim foi tudo muito rápido


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2019 às 20:33)

Aviso das 15h UTC... DT 11, intensidade 30 nós (estando previsto que poucas horas depois teria intensidade de TT).

Atualização extra, 16:45... TT Imelda, intensidade 35 nós (landfall, observação feita por estação).

Uma rápida intensificação é sempre um perigo real naquela zona. De resto, as avaliações são estimativas/arredondamentos baseados em diversas fontes de informação. E realisticamente 5 nós (+-9 qph) não fazem assim tanta diferença no terreno.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2019 às 04:47)

Cenário atual no Atlântico: 1 furacão (Humberto), 1 TT (Jerry), 1 DT (Imelda) e 2 áreas sob monitorização, com possibilidade de se tornarem ciclones tropicais.
*







Onda tropical a W de Cabo Verde
*
0%/30% de probabilidade de se tornar ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h/120h, respetivamente (probabilidade baixa)



> *1.* A tropical wave located about 850 miles west of the Cabo Verde
> Islands is producing disorganized cloudiness and showers. Some
> development of this system is possible while the system approaches
> the Windward Islands this weekend or when it moves across the
> ...



*03h35 UTC*









*Área próxima/a SSE da República Dominicana
*
10% de probabilidade de se tornar ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h/120h (probabilidade baixa)



> *2.* A large area of disorganized showers and thunderstorms near and to
> the south-southeast of the Dominican Republic is associated with a
> tropical wave. While upper-level winds are not forecast to be
> conducive for significant development, locally heavy rainfall is
> ...



*03h35 UTC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Set 2019 às 11:02)

Depois do Humberto, desta vez é a Jerry que deixa a Bermuda sobe alerta!


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2019 às 04:21)

3 áreas no Atlântico sob vigilância, com potencial para se tornarem ciclones tropicais:








*Onda tropical no Atlântico tropical central
*
Probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical: 10% em 48h; 30% em 120h



> 1. A tropical wave located over the central tropical Atlantic is
> producing a large area of disorganized cloudiness and showers. The
> wave is expected to move quickly westward at about 20 mph during
> the next few days, and some development is possible while it
> ...












*Área a S da Ilha Hispaniola
*
Probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical: 10% em 48h/120h



> *2.* A broad area of low pressure located over the central Caribbean Sea
> just south of Hispaniola is producing disorganized showers and
> thunderstorms to the east and northeast of its center of
> circulation. Upper-level winds are not conducive for significant
> ...




*03h05 UTC*









*Área na África Ocidental
*
Probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical: 0% em 48h; 50% em 120h



> *3.* A tropical wave is forecast to move off the west coast of Africa
> this weekend. Environmental conditions are expected to be
> conducive for development, and a tropical depression could form
> early next week while the wave moves westward over the eastern
> ...


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2019 às 10:04)

Muito cedo para saber se o Jerry vai de facto ficar estacionário a nordeste da Bermuda. A futura Karen não é nada pequena...






... mas, novamente, também é ainda muito cedo para grandes certezas.






O Atlântico Norte recentemente esfriou um bom bocado. Não faz mal nenhum


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2019 às 10:44)

Explorando os 21 membros do GEFS...

Em geral, pasmaceira.

1 membro semelhante à operacional:






E depois há outros mais engraçados:


























Antes que apareça por essa 'net fora que os Açores vão ser afetados pelo ciclone do século, nunca é de mais enfatizar: Por agora é tudo fantasia.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2019 às 21:22)

A onda tropical 3 poderá eventualmente ser relevante para os Açores mas por agora não se prevê (pelo menos na perspetiva do EPS) que se aproxime até final do mês.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2019 às 05:13)

*Invest 99L - Onda tropical entre Barbados e Tobago
*
Probabilidade elevada de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h/120h - *70%*



> *1.* Updated: A strong tropical wave, accompanied by a broad low pressure
> area located between Barbados and Tobago, is producing showers and
> thunderstorms that are showing signs of organization. In addition,
> recent satellite-derived surface wind data and observations from
> ...



*03h55 UTC
*








*Área na Costa W de África
*
Probabilidade média de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h -* 60%*; elevada nas próximas 120h - *90%*



> *2. *A tropical wave is expected to move off the west coast of Africa
> overnight and on Sunday. Environmental conditions are conducive
> for development of the wave once it moves over water, and a
> tropical depression or tropical storm is expected to form during
> ...


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2019 às 09:08)




----------



## Orion (22 Set 2019 às 09:27)

Com sorte, será semelhante a este:






Com azar, será o que os modelos vão mostrando  um intenso ciclone tropical em transição sobre ou muito perto das ilhas.


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2019 às 11:31)

Como tal, os Açores poderão ser afetados pelo 'Lorenzo'.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Set 2019 às 11:47)

Orion disse:


> Como tal, os Açores poderão ser afetados pelo 'Lorenzo'.


Se o Lorenzo se aproximar dos Açores, é possível que isso traga precipitação ao continente, possivelmente até uma mudança de padrão. A passagem desta frente em Portugal aconteceu devido ao furacão Humberto, apesar de este até nem ter passado perto dos Açores, mas foi o suficiente para mover o Anticiclone dos Açores.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Set 2019 às 13:25)

Errado.. A eventual passagem pelos Açores deve se ao facto do anticiclone se deslocar para leste injecta do uma corrente de leste no final de Setembro e temperaturas porventura superiores a 30 c no final do mês é início de Outubro tal como em 2005.
Em 2005... Outubro é Novembro foram bastante chuvosos sobretudo a centro e sul e minorar am a seca. 
Outubro começou muito quente seguindo umas trovoadas e posteriormente a partir do dia 15 Outubro a chegada das chuvas. 
Veremos se este ano será igual...


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2019 às 14:36)

Afgdr disse:


> *Área na Costa W de África
> *
> Probabilidade média de formação de ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h -* 60%*; elevada nas próximas 120h - *90%*




É agora o Invest 90L e aumentou para *90%* a probabilidade de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h/120h.



> *1.* Satellite images show that the thunderstorm activity associated
> with a strong tropical wave that has moved off the west coast of
> Africa this morning is quickly becoming better organized.
> Environmental conditions are conducive for further development, and
> ...





Poderá tornar-se ainda hoje um ciclone tropical (DT/TT).


*13h15 UTC
*








_____________________________________


O Invest 99L é agora a TT Karen.

*Tópico de seguimento:* https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestade-tropical-karen-atlantico-2019-al12.10126/


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2019 às 20:33)

Só não troço mais os ciclone de 955hPa do GFS (231h) e 956hPa do IFS (240h) porque já houve um Ophelia (960hPa). Ainda assim, os ventos modelados estão muito abaixo de um furacão C3. Vão certamente haver alguns ajustes.

Se calhar os 975hPa do GEM (225h) serão os mais realistas (com o ciclone em transição). A água mais quente já se afastou mais das ilhas (entre outros fatores). Ainda assim, não seria (será?) agradável:






Bom, agora é ter paciência para diariamente ver nos modelos a passagem do futuro Lorenzo.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Set 2019 às 04:40)

O Invest 90L tornou-se a DT 13.

Tópico de seguimento: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/depressao-tropical-treze-atlantico-al13.10127/


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2019 às 11:52)

Orion disse:


> Só não troço mais os ciclone de 955hPa do GFS (231h) e 956hPa do IFS (240h) porque já houve um Ophelia (960hPa). Ainda assim, os ventos modelados estão muito abaixo de um furacão C3. Vão certamente haver alguns ajustes.
> 
> Se calhar os 975hPa do GEM (225h) serão os mais realistas (com o ciclone em transição).








O GFS 6z mostra o cenário do GEM que abordei ontem. Ventos equivalentes a TT mas tem um aspeto dúbio. Previsão razoável.






Até 120h há uma relativa concordância no que concerne ao trajeto (nem tanto na intensidade). O problema é quando aparecem curvas a 5 dias. Aí já começam as maiores divergências temporais e espaciais.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2019 às 12:02)

Orion disse:


> O GFS 6z



Na saída das 00z, 957hPa a 225 horas (novamente). Desta vez há ventos de 149 qph (mais coerente). Novamente em transição.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2019 às 12:05)

Relativamente ao IFS... 926hPa a 216h naquela zona? 

Há algum recorde de velocidade de deslocação relativamente aos CTs? É porque o 'turbo' dificilmente será ativado


----------



## Afgdr (25 Set 2019 às 01:22)

Atualmente, existem 3 tempestades tropicais (Jerry, Karen e Lorenzo) no Atlântico. O NHC está a monitorizar uma área no Golfo do México com 10% de probabilidade se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h; 20% em 120h.











> *1.* A weak area of low pressure centered near the northwest coast of the
> Yucatan peninsula is producing a small area of disorganized showers
> and thunderstorms. Some slow development of the low is possible
> while it moves westward at 5 to 10 mph across the southwestern Gulf
> ...




*00h05 UTC




*


----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2019 às 01:20)

O panorama atual no Atlântico é este: Furacão Lorenzo e 2 áreas sob observação com potencial para evoluírem para ciclones tropicais.










*Área no Mar das Caraíbas: *probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical baixa (10%) em 48h/120h



> *1.* A broad area of low pressure has formed over the northwestern
> Caribbean Sea between Grand Cayman and Jamaica, and is producing a
> small area of showers and thunderstorms. Development, if any, of
> this system is expected to be slow to occur while it moves to the
> ...













*Área próxima/E das Bahamas do SE: *probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical baixa (10% e 20%) em 48h/120h, respetivamente



> *2.* Disorganized cloudiness and showers near and east of the
> southeastern Bahamas are associated with a weak surface trough.
> Any development of this system is expected to be slow to occur
> while it moves to the northeast at 5 to 10 mph, well south and
> ...


----------



## Revenge (6 Out 2019 às 13:54)




----------



## Afgdr (14 Out 2019 às 01:08)

Estão sob monitorização 3 áreas no Atlântico, além da Tempestade Tropical Melissa:







*Invest 94L - W da Costa Ocidental de África
*
Tem uma probabilidade de 60% de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h, aumentando para 70% nas próximas 120h.



> *1.* A strong tropical wave, accompanied by a broad area of low pressure,
> is located over the far eastern tropical Atlantic Ocean just west of
> the west coast of Africa. Although showers and thunderstorms
> associated with the system decreased somewhat earlier this evening,
> ...




*23h45 UTC*









*Área nas Caraíbas*

Probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical de 10% em 48h; 20% em 120h.



> *2.* Disorganized showers and thunderstorm over the southwestern
> Caribbean Sea and portions of Central America are associated with
> a broad area of low pressure over eastern Honduras. This system is
> forecast to continue moving west-northwestward across northern
> ...



*
23h45 UTC*









*Área no Atlântico Tropical central
*
Probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical de 10% em 48h; 20% em 120h.



> *3.* A tropical wave located over the central tropical Atlantic is
> producing disorganized cloudiness and thunderstorms. Upper-level
> winds are not particularly conducive, and any development of this
> system over the next few days should be slow to occur while it
> ...




*23h45 UTC
*


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2019 às 01:51)

O Invest 94L tornou-se a DT 15.

Tópico de seguimento: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/depressao-tropical-quinze-atlantico-2019-al15.10144/)


Situação atual no Atlântico: 1 DT (DT 15) e 2 áreas com potencial para se tornarem ciclones tropicais (o Invest 95L, a E das Ilhas de Barlavento meridionais e uma área nas Caraíbas, Golfo das Honduras e regiões da América Central):








*Área nas Caraíbas, Golfo das Honduras e regiões da América Central*

Probabilidade baixa de formação de ciclone tropical (0% em 48h; 20% em 120h)



> *1. *Disorganized showers and thunderstorms over the southwestern
> Caribbean Sea, Gulf of Honduras, and parts of Central America are
> associated with a broad area of low pressure located inland over
> northwestern Honduras. This system will move west-northwestward
> ...




*00h35 UTC*









A área sob observação pelo NHC no Atlântico Tropical central é agora o Invest 95L.


*Invest 95L (localizado a E das Ilhas de Barlavento meridionais)
*
Probabilidade baixa de formação de ciclone tropical (20% nas próximas 48/120h)




> *2.* A tropical wave accompanied by a small low pressure system is
> located about 750 miles east of the southern Windward Islands.
> Although this system continues to produce a large area of
> disorganized cloudiness and thunderstorms, upper-level winds are
> ...




*00h35 UTC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2019 às 14:05)

*Invest 97L*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2019 às 14:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2019 às 14:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 16:17)

*97L é agora Depressão Tropical 17...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 16:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 17:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 17:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 17:47)

*Invest 98L*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 17:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 17:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 18:04)

Parece que o 98L se está a fortalecer...


----------



## Hawk (25 Out 2019 às 18:20)

De onde é que isso apareceu? Os modelos já previam algo com características tropicais tão perto dos Açores? É extremamente pequeno mas parece ter boa estrutura e com olho já formado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 18:22)

Hawk disse:


> De onde é que isso apareceu? Os modelos já previam algo com características tropicais tão perto dos Açores? É extremamente pequeno mas parece ter boa estrutura e com olho já formado.


Apareceu do nada...


----------



## Hawk (25 Out 2019 às 18:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Apareceu do nada...



Aquela língua de SST a 25.5°C deve estar a ajudar a alimentar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 18:46)

Updated October 25, 2019 at 12:00 UTC

Invest 98L
Located at 36.0°N, 33°W
Minimum Pressure: 1009mb
Maximum Wind: 35kt






Será a Depressão Tropical Olga se lá chegar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 18:47)




----------



## Hawk (25 Out 2019 às 19:03)

NHC aumenta para 80% a probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical, que pode ocorrer ainda hoje.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 19:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 19:25)

Hawk disse:


> NHC aumenta para 80% a probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical, que pode ocorrer ainda hoje.


----------



## Hawk (25 Out 2019 às 19:29)

Comunicado do IPMA:


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2019 às 21:04)

Como o sistema é muito pequeno, os modelos são ainda mais falíveis do que habitual. 

Lembra o furacão Alex.






Daqui a menos de 1 hora haverá atualização dos avisos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 21:37)

000
WTNT32 KNHC 252034
TCPAT2

BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Olga Advisory Number 2
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL172019
400 PM CDT Fri Oct 25 2019

...DEPRESSION BECOMES TROPICAL STORM OLGA...
...EXPECTED TO MERGE WITH A COLD FRONT AND BECOME A POST-TROPICAL
LOW WITH GALE FORCE WINDS DURING THE NEXT FEW HOURS...

SUMMARY OF 400 PM CDT...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.3N 93.2W
ABOUT 260 MI...420 KM S OF LAKE CHARLES LOUISIANA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...40 MPH...65 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNE OR 30 DEGREES AT 18 MPH...30 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...998 MB...29.47 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 22:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2019 às 15:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 15:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2019 às 10:00)




----------



## Afgdr (1 Nov 2019 às 12:15)

O panorama atual no Atlântico é este: Ciclone Pós-tropical Rebekah e uma área sob observação, com 0% de se tornar um ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h-120h.










> *1.* Disorganized showers and thunderstorms located nearly 1000 miles
> southwest of the Cabo Verde Islands are associated with a tropical
> wave. Upper-level winds are forecast to become unfavorable for
> development by later today, and significant development of this
> ...





*11h55 UTC*


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2019 às 17:53)




----------



## Afgdr (17 Nov 2019 às 16:40)

Depois de um período de calmaria pelo Atlântico, uma nova área com potencial para se tornar um ciclone tropical está a ser monitorizada pelo NHC.







Neste momento, há 20% de probabilidade de se formar um ciclone tropical em 2 dias e 30% em 5 dias.



> *1.* A large area of disorganized cloudiness and thunderstorms located
> over the central Atlantic Ocean several hundred miles east of the
> northern Leeward Islands is associated with an upper-level low and
> surface trough. Some slow development of this system is possible
> ...




*16h25 UTC*








A época oficial de furacões termina dentro de 2 semanas, no dia 30 de novembro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2019 às 17:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 12:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2019 às 18:52)




----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2019 às 20:31)




----------

